# cutting audio -mp3- files in cool edit pro



## seshambals (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

I am a newbie to this software. I was editing a video file and wanted an audio clip from an existing recording of mine. I needed a clip of just 30 seconds and trimmed a 2 minute long mp3 file in cool edit pro and the file size reduced suitably. But windows continues to show the file as 2 minutes long even though it plays only for 30 seconds. 

When I place this clip in the time line in my video project, it occupies all of 2 minutes. I am unable to understand what to do. Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance.

seshambal


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you trim the 2min audio file in the wave editor instead of the sequencer, you should be able to save the trimmed version as a separate file. Then just add the new 30sec file as a new track in the sequencer.


----------

